# Bicycle License Plate Collection



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 18, 2022)

Group of bicycle license plates up for your DOND consideration-
Shipping will be included in an accepted deal. 

17 plates in all from a variety of areas.

Annville, PA #1722
1939 Fairfield, Iowa # 61
Elkhart, Indiana # 14484
Norfolk, VA # 7051
1945 Holland, MI # 265
1948 Mauch Chunk, PA # 90 (NOS)
Petersburg, VA # 4624
Colonial Heights, VA # 9773
Arlington County, VA # 78566
1959 Staunton, VA # 634
1974 Royal Oak, MI # 14040
1966 Richmond, VA # 4728
1971 Richmond VA # 13155 & 1259
Middletown, Ohio Kiwanis Club # 736
1942 South Bend, IN # 10730 (NOS)
1942 Jamestown, VA # 786 (NOS)


----------



## dogdart (Apr 18, 2022)

150


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 18, 2022)

dogdart said:


> 150



Thank you for your bid I appreciate it @dogdart 
ND yet but off to a strong start.


----------



## manuelvilla (Apr 18, 2022)

180


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 18, 2022)

manuelvilla said:


> 180



Thank you sir! 
ND yet @manuelvilla but one step closer


----------



## dogdart (Apr 18, 2022)

190


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 19, 2022)

Looks like that's all the juice this lot has in it! 
I'll call it a deal @dogdart 
Shoot me a PM


----------

